# New Sod - concerns



## blam (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all.

I am new to the forum despite having looked around before I figure it was time to make an account since i recently picked up my own home.

anyways...

I recently had some sod put in and I have a few concerns about it starting to go brown and fast.

i water in the evening, which I am starting to find out through this forum and others that it might not be the best time to water.

both my front and rear get the same amount of watering time 30-40 minutes as its been deadly hot out lately. Today, they did not get watered due to rain.

the sod was installed thursday(front) and friday(rear)

the rear looks great, imho.

the front is in rather dire condition.

any suggestions on how to proceed and revive the ugly brown spots?

thanks in advance!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

What is the green area to the right of the part marked "standing water?" Is this part of your yard, older lawn? How long does water stand there? What prep did you do before installing the sod? With regards to front vs back, is the amount of sun about the same?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm no pro at this, but it looks to me like those brown rolls may have been sitting on the top of the pallet & dried out before they were even layed down. I had the same thing happen a few years ago at my house.


----------



## blam (Jun 22, 2010)

The back gets more sun than the front, as it is south facing.

the green part next to my yard is the neighbor with 2 year old grass.

I did not prep this. the grading and landscaping was included with my home.

i cut back on watering a bit. there seems to be more yellowing now, but some green is starting to show - or it could be my imagination.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Brand new sod needs water till it's _*soaked *_EVERY day for a while. When I sodded last year I did water EVERY day for two weeks (sometimes twice a day if it got real fried in the afternoon). Then every other day for a week, then every third day for a week. Until I was just watering it once a week. But supplementing any time it was too hot or if it got dried out. 

Summer is a HARD time to start sod. 

BTW - It's doing great this year.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ? Hot/dry area ?


----------



## blam (Jun 22, 2010)

I am in edmonton alberta.

the first weekend it was +24celcius

this week has been rather cool for the last few days. high teens and cloudy with light rain. no rain last night so I watered the lawn for 15 minutes which was enough to get it nice and soft but not muddy

i have never let the sod dry out. it has always been moist prior to watering and soft after a watering.


----------

